# A Medicine that I am trying to find that I saw on the board along time ago.



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

Dear Everyone,I am looking for a Medicine that help the Stomach. It was Over The Counter or Alternative Medicine. It helped the heal something like a Virus,Infection,Inflammation or Disease or something like that in the Stomach. It helped with Bloating,Nausea and feeling full. There was a link to the Medicine website. I don't know what board it was on. I think it was on a few. I think it was on Irritable Bowel Syndrome board,Constipation board,Pain/Gas/Bloating board,5-ht4 board or Over The Counter Board. Thanks very much to whoever can find the Medicine I am talking about. Email me at varians###yahoo.com .Sincerely,Varian


----------

